# Obama Check...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bought a house, got my check... :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You should probably take around 28% and put it in a savings account. He'll be wanting you to pay taxes on that money.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

At least someone's getting something good from this "Change"

Eventually you'll pay...


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

you are going to give me some right? that is how obama is going to spread the wealth right? lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Let's see here, I pay taxes, Obama gives taxpayer money to Jon. Obama didn't ask me if he could give my money to Jon. 

I want my .00000062 cents back!!!!! A cashiers check or money order will do just fine. 

:bigok:


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Thats just not right on so many levels


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

whats not right? An 8000 incentive for me to spend $250,000 over the next 30 years? Sounds pretty **** right to me. I didnt vote for him. But if he wants to give people $ who bought a house, Then Im getting in line b/c I just bought one! 

On the pay it back note, I did a bunch of research, and everything I've read says this is tax free money. And I did my research on IRS & NHBA websites. 

Last but not least, I pay taxes just like everyone else. So Im basically just getting my own **** money back!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Good for you. As they say, don't hate the player, hate the game....I think?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Now it looks like your buying the beer for the Meet & Greet! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! hell i wont even get to buy myself anything with it. maw & paw lent me the $ for down-payment so most of it goes back to them.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^^ That's what happens when you rub it in!!! 


Free beer at MIMB Meet and Greet!!! 
Everybody come on and have some!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:friday::friday::friday::beerchug::beerchug: lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Jon's buying the beer?

:WAYV:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jon aint even gettin to buy himself anything.  $5000 of it goes back to maw & paw for the d/p on my house. I Really do want a new pistol though so....


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

New pistol??? Sounds to me like you plan on somebody else buying your beer!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

A person can't ever have enough pistols. Got anything in mind?


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

congrats on the new house. You might have taken my comments out of context,I could have been talking about some of the tax, or spread the wealth comments. sorry if I was not being "Transparent" enough.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> jon aint even gettin to buy himself anything.  $5000 of it goes back to maw & paw for the d/p on my house. I Really do want a new pistol though so....


A friend of mine just bought a Springfield 40. It's sweet!!!!! Shoots good and feels right at home in your hand. (Just a little info)

I myself would go with the 500 Smith & Wesson Magnum. You know what they say: 
Men that are trying to make up for "OTHER" areas that they are small in?? 



That's the case, and I LOVE BIG FRIGGIN' BOOMIN' AZZ GUNS!!!!!!!!!


:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:



Just sayin'


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd have to go for another evil black long gun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have the .40 XD I bought one not long after they hit the market, I love it, it's my carry. 

I want either the Sig P220 Equinox .45 (gorgeous pistol)

Or a Kimber .45, they have one at the local place, I think it's a CDP that comes with the laser grips on it (factory) for a decent price. 

I REALLY like the Sig


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the Sprinfield XD's are nice, but i like the Smith & wesson M&P that i just picked up. very very cumfy in your hand and the .40 is a 15 + 1 thats a lot for a .40


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Taurus Judge!!! One Bad MoFo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! I wouldnt mind having one for a snake charmer.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I have the .40 XD I bought one not long after they hit the market, I love it, it's my carry.
> 
> I want either the Sig P220 Equinox .45 (gorgeous pistol)
> 
> ...


I own a Kimber 45. I love the gun, but it'll only shoot top of the line ammo. It doesn't like the cheap ammo at all!!!!! (stove pipes, doesn't eject, etc.etc.)

If you shoot alot and want it for shooting, I'd go with something else. JMO.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I'd have to go for another evil black long gun.


 I'm with IBBruin. If I didn't already have one, I would definitely pick one up. You can never have too many anyways!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Jon the CDP is the 'custom defense pistol' Aluminum framed (black) with a stainless slide and rosewood grips, it is super light and all the edges are rounded to prevent snagging going in/out of a holster. 

The 'Crimson Carry' and the 'Custom TLE II' are available with Crimson Trace Laser Grips. I've got the TLE II with laser grips and tritium night sights and love it.

Sookie it sound likes you need to find what yours likes to eat and feed it also if you haven't tried any I highly suggest Wilson Combat mags in any 1911. I use the Wilson 8 rounders and mine cycles like your life depends on it and has over 2000 rounds through it. By the way that is using cheap Winchester 'white box' FMJ's.

Here is a pic of my baby











Oh and one of them evil 'Black Guns'










In case any of you are wondering I had a huge change of heart with all the ''Hope" and "Change" and am now a Liberal Left Wing Extremist and have sold all my guns to donate to the Democratic party so these are no longer in my possesion.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

x2 on the judge i love mine ...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep Crimson Carry.. thats it. They have a full size and compact. Right at $1000 I think. But I bet I could find it cheaper.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*My buddy: S&W M&P 15t 5.56 w/ACOG*














[/IMG]
My Glock 23: .40 S&W














[/IMG]


*I too sold all my guns and donated the money to help in the funds for the DNC.*

*Just a quick glimpse in the safe...lol*














[/IMG]


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Update Popo425...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nah I havent bought anything yet. Still trying to decide, $1Large is a lot to drop on a pistol lol I REALLY like the Sig Equinox. It's prolbably what I'll end up with if I decide to buy another.


----------

